# How is best to get rust off???



## hotdog87 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a remington 870 that I took out of my gun safe yesterday after being in there for a year and it has mild surface rust all over the barrel, along with 1 of my 30.06. They say they make something that you put in your safe and plug it in and this won`t happen. My safe is in my basement and it is always cooler down there,so I guess I need to buy one of those things for my safe. Anyways, what can I do,if anything to get the mild surface rust off these 2 guns without damaging the blue?
                                                       Thanks,Jeff


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 2, 2008)

The thing for the safe is called a "Golden Rod" and is available through any sporting goods catalog.

For the rust, some 4 ought (0000) steel wool, and light oil (nothing fancy, 3 n 1 will do) will take care of that rust in just a little bit.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Dec 2, 2008)

Save those moisture absorber packs (Desicant) that come with nearly everything from shoes to electronics and throw them in your safe. It can't hurt. 

Ditto on the 0000 steel wool and oil... rub it very lightly


----------



## Billrube (Dec 2, 2008)

...get some "Break Free" apply it very thickly with a cotton cloth/rag. Let it soak in the rust areas. scrub it heavy with the cloth afterward. 

You may not need to use steel wool. It may surprise you how well break free removes it.


----------



## UserNameGoesHere (Dec 2, 2008)

For detail work on surface rust: use a lead pencil, back and forth a few times, rub off with hand or towel.  The layered graphite gets under the rust and will peel off some surface rust without harming the finish.


----------



## CAL (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree with all responses.A small light bulb burning all the time will help keep the moisture out.It is cheap to operate and buy.I have a moisture meter in my storage also.


----------



## jkoch (Dec 2, 2008)

Try some Kroil. It is the best I have ever used. Just put some on a rag and start scrubbing, it will lift the surface rust off and without any damage. This is the only thing I use on my Guns. A gunsmith told me about it years,sure glad he did!


----------



## Mojo^ (Dec 27, 2008)

Bronze wool and Kroil. I've seen bronze wool at Ace Hardware but you can also order it from Brownell's.


----------



## Shug (Dec 28, 2008)

Copper pot scrubber and kroil


----------



## ch035 (Dec 28, 2008)

dad showed me this one, works on blued guns, take a pencil and go over the light rust spots, then simply wipe away. works well


----------



## EMC-GUN (Dec 29, 2008)

Kroil or CLP (Breakfree) with some 0000 steel wool. Works every time.


----------



## money-dog (Dec 30, 2008)

ch035 said:


> dad showed me this one, works on blued guns, take a pencil and go over the light rust spots, then simply wipe away. works well



#2 pencil old Pawnshop trick works like a charm


----------



## cletus T (Dec 31, 2008)

i had a old hunter show me a trick years ago, he pulled a pennie out of his pocket and and rubbed the rust off of his barrel. it will not scratch the blueing and it really works. dont know how or why but it does work.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jan 17, 2009)

There are a lot of brand names like golden rod and others but it is just a safe dehumidifier.  you can find them just about anywhere that will sell the safe but take care not to get one too large for your safe ... it emits heat and while not a fire hazard too much can be bad for drying out wood and other things.  For a short term fix you can go get a bucket of "DampRid" and put it in your safe.  It absorbs moisture really well, you woul djust have to replace it every so often.  Good Luck!


----------



## SouthGaTrophyHunter (Jan 22, 2009)

DampRid is what I use in mine. First time you buy it get the tub, after that you can buy it by the carton. When it needs replacing just pour it out, dry container well and refill.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 22, 2009)

cletus T said:


> i had a old hunter show me a trick years ago, he pulled a pennie out of his pocket and and rubbed the rust off of his barrel. it will not scratch the blueing and it really works. dont know how or why but it does work.



That or use an empty cartride case with wd 40 or Kroil


----------

